# Magnaflow Street Catback Curiosity



## 2005ls2gto (Feb 3, 2018)

Hello to all, I have just recently installed a magnaflow street catback on my 05, gto. The car is completely stock other than that. I researched quite a few vids of the street series on youtube. They sounded like what I was aiming for, although I found just a couple vids of stock gtos with the street catback. Most vids were of other V-8 engines. Before purchase the magnaflow techs all said, yes you'll tell the difference, it'll sound good mellow and deep, etc. etc. I did read about magnaflow being quiet, but I knew I definitely did not want too loud or stock like sound. I purchased the system, put it on and MMAANNNNN!!!!,,,it is TTOOO Quiet!! I would not recommend anyone purchase this street system for that kind of money. Its about the same volume as stock, and only sounds off basically when accelerating through gears from takeoff. It sounds like a V-8 idling, but a ricer when you takeoff. I contacted magnaflow and explained and they continuously keep telling me it has to go through a "break -in" period and will get louder and deeper. One tech finally explained to me afterwards that it isn't even a moderate system like websites state, but mild. My kinda luck finding this out after purchasing. I have researched about this break in period and I read 50/50 on opinions. Do you guys have this system or have any knowledge about how the system will turn out, or can explain to me in details about this magnaflow street system????


----------

